# neelas allergy test results.



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay I don't have the actual break down of what the tested for in the skin test, but I'm going to call to have them fax me over a copy of the actual allergens each number is. look in the spike of positive allergens from 2006-2008


In neelas blood test back on 12/11/2006 they tested her for 91 allergens... she came back positive with 27

Grass
1) Timothy Grass
2)Vernal Grass
3) Bahia Grass (my entire yard)

Weeds
4) Ragweed
5)English Plantain
6)Dock/Sheep Sorrel
7) Waterhemp

Trees
8)Box Edler/Maple
9) Pecan/Hickory
10)Walnut

Fungi
11) Alternaria
12)Stemphlium
13)Candida Albicans
14) Pullularia
15)Saccharomyces

16)House Dust

Foods:
17)Poultry Mix
18) Soybean
19)oats
20)brewers Yeast
21)Kelp
22)Green Pea

Indoor:
23)cotton
24)Jute/sisal

Insects:
25)house Fly

26)Staph

27)Malassezia




feb. 12,2008
In neelas Skin test they stuck her with 71 needles each with their own possible allergen. 

36 out of 71 tested positive for an allergic reaction


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Poor Neela. ):


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wowwwwwwwww


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

house dust
cotton
and house flys!!! poor baby!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeeah this dog has it ROUGH


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

testing positive for THIS many allergens and the extent of her reactions to those allergens is mind boggling that the breeder never had allergy problems within her yard :roll:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Poor girl. My parents GSD just had the allergy test...she tested positive for house dust among other things. Thats so hard!

Poor Neela!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HOLY MOLY!!
me and neela are the same.... house dust.... so horrible... UGH!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> testing positive for THIS many allergens and the extent of her reactions to those allergens is mind boggling that the breeder never had allergy problems within her yard :roll:


she probably does and just doesnt care. that wouldnt surprise me from what ive heard


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

That sucks. i have a dog from simular blood and he has no health issues at all im sorry you ended up with all the problems.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor baby. What would be helpful is to take out all carpeting and go for laminate flooring or hard wood if you can and also clean bedding with hot water at least once a week.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

what age did the doggy start showing symptoms of these allergies?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Poor baby. What would be helpful is to take out all carpeting and go for laminate flooring or hard wood if you can and also clean bedding with hot water at least once a week.


I believe she has already taken all the carpets out and went for hard floors. But very good call.....I never even thought about the carpet holding dust and such.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

carpet is super bad to hold odors and dust and dander and all kinds of stuff. thats one of the reasons we picked our house, all the floors are wood. my fiance is allergic to dander, and sometimes he has problems with the dogs but the hardwood floors really have helped A LOT.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

all i can say is damn. how much did it run you to get that test done?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OverSt said:


> all i can say is damn. how much did it run you to get that test done?


For her skin test it cost me 525 on feb. 26, 2008

for her blood test it was 200.00

I have vested almost 4000 dollars in vet bills to this dog for allergies alone.Trust me, I've kept ALL of my reciepts.



davidfitness83 said:


> what age did the doggy start showing symptoms of these allergies?


She started showing signs around 3.5-4 months in age.



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Poor baby. What would be helpful is to take out all carpeting and go for laminate flooring or hard wood if you can and also clean bedding with hot water at least once a week.


Yes, we run this house as close to a hospital as it can get. She has a bad reaction to bleach so I throw her in a kennel when we bleach down the hosue (at least 2 times a week), and we can't use any soaps or laundry softener in her loads of laundry. We took the carpet out over a year ago, before we could afford to replace it, but I'm slowly putting the house back together


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

poor neela! 
at least you do everything you can to help her! i can only imagine what would have happened if she had gone to another home!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omgosh poor baby ... I feel your pain IBC 
Duece has been off Simplecif only a week and his rashy bumps are returning~!
Neela is a lucky girl she has you in her life doing what ever you can to make her life comfortable ... awesome ~!!!


----------

